# Modifier Order



## cwilson3333

Is there a correct order in which to place modifiers on the claim form when there are 
2 modifiers that apply, and what if the claim has a CPT modifier and a  HCPCS modifier?

For instance, if a claim has 2 numerical modifiers that apply to the claim, such as 24 and 77, does it go in this order: 24,77 or  would it be 77,24. ?

What if modifiers 24 and F9 are appropriate, which goes first?

Hope this makes sense????

Thanks to all you pros

CW


----------



## ollielooya

*Bookmark this thread!*

Here's a wonderful thread from the archives that's worthy of being saved.  It may be three years old but still very relevant. 

https://www.aapc.com/MemberArea/forums/showthread.php?t=17662


----------



## mitchellde

cwilson3333 said:


> Is there a correct order in which to place modifiers on the claim form when there are
> 2 modifiers that apply, and what if the claim has a CPT modifier and a  HCPCS modifier?
> 
> For instance, if a claim has 2 numerical modifiers that apply to the claim, such as 24 and 77, does it go in this order: 24,77 or  would it be 77,24. ?
> 
> What if modifiers 24 and F9 are appropriate, which goes first?
> 
> Hope this makes sense????
> 
> Thanks to all you pros
> 
> CW


The modifier combinations you are suggesting would never happen as they can never be used together.
modifier 24 is for E&M codes only for an E&M for an unrelated problem in the global of a procedure.
modifier 77 is for procedures only for a repeated procedure by the same provider
and T9 is a toe modifier for procedures only indicating the procedure is being performed on the pinky toe of the right foot.
so 24 and 77 cannot be used together and 24 and T9 cannot be used together
but 77 and T9 CAN be used to togehter to indicate a repeated procedure on the same toe, list the 77 before the T9.


----------

